# Design/Color advice on a small dining room



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I like paintiing a darker color or shade below chair rails than above. I usually paint dining room ceilings other than white also.

If the honey oak is in good shape, and since you will have to decide where to transition, I would leave it alone and just pick colors that work with it. 

Why not use one of the free virtual painting programs from the major paint companies to paint the room until you find some combination you like? I know Sherwin-Williams and Ben Moore have them online. Ben Moore's is downloadable.

www.colourlovers.com is a great free place to explore color combinations also. You can post your challenge there for others to work on as well.


----------

